# Ride Dh or K2 Darkstar



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

the darkstar


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Parkstar? Or Maybe a DH2


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2009)

what about the k2 believer? or is that a stiffer board also?


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

The Believer is stiffer than the Darkstar. Between the DH and the Darkstar, go with the Darkstar. The Darkstar has an even flex throughout whereas I find the DH to be soft in the tip and tail and firmer in the center, which is probably not what you want for your riding.


----------



## TeamSR (Apr 22, 2009)

If you are looking into something like that believer, i would go with the slayblade. It has the same zero camber (flatline tech) and is a little softer for your jibs and park riding, but it will still be nice on the mountain. 

I rode a DH for a bit last season, it was really nice. I liked it. The Dh2 is a much better riding board.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

TeamSR said:


> If you are looking into something like that believer, i would go with the slayblade. It has the same zero camber (flatline tech) and is a little softer for your jibs and park riding, but it will still be nice on the mountain.
> 
> I rode a DH for a bit last season, it was really nice. I liked it. The Dh2 is a much better riding board.


Have you ridden the Slayblade or the Believer? Seriously? What do they teach you in NY?

The believer will give you that all mountain flex and pop you want but still be able to hit jibs with no problem. I wouldn't recommend the slayblade as it's stiffer than the believer. They both have 0 camber this year but the believer will have more emphasis on all mountain freestyle while the slayblade is more all mountain freeride.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2009)

so the believer is stiffer than the darkstar but can still jib and stuff? any other suggestions that i should look into?


----------



## bubbachubba340 (Feb 10, 2009)

Isn't the slayblade also have a setback stance. Im no expert but wouldn't that feel way fucked up on jibs.


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

Darkstar hands down.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

powhound13 said:


> so the believer is stiffer than the darkstar but can still jib and stuff? any other suggestions that i should look into?


The way the K2 line up works is a lot of stuff over laps making them a lot more versatile. I.E. You have the darkstar with camber, parkstar with rocker, and believer with o camber. So here's 3 decks that cover 3 camber options for a certain category of rider.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2009)

yeah i think it does. i wasnt really looking into the slayblade anyway. but a setback would be so weird on jibs. im definitely looking into the darkstar the most. is there any difference between last years and this years besides the graphics?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Darkstar stays the same. Jibbing with a set back isn't that weird honestly, I've done it for year. Honestly most people wouldn't even notice if I shifted their stance back a half inch to an inch.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

J.Jones pro model is setback 1cm, and he is one of the best jibbers of all time. Most skateboards aren't 100% symmetrical either.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Go with the *Darkstar*. It's softer than the *DH*. The Darkstar is true twin now anyways.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2009)

pow its your liking, i dont understand people asking what board they should get... ofcourse ppl gonna pick which ever they like better... doesnt mean you gonna like it too!!! riding style, body type, weight, height, all those are diff.. 
i can just post and say darkstar but that doesnt mean you gonna buy darkstar (hope you're not) or u just be a fool.......
get info on both boards read reviews, compare reviews- see how n why they like it or dislike when they are riding how and what type terrain.. you cant just post ride dh or k2 parkstar which should i get? i know its very command question but very dumb one i may say.. and im pretty sure by reading ppls comment you get boards thats not even mention to your original post, see how stupid it gets? hope this helped


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2009)

Crazy your right. i actually have been doing lots of research. i narrowed it down to these two and was just looking for any info i had missed on them. Just opinions from more people who have rode them. thanks all for the help


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2009)

Cant speak for the newer 09 and 10 darkstars but ive been riding a 08 darkstar the last two seasons. Ive found that the darkstar is a LITTLE stiff on rails and boxes. So presses arnt as easy as they would be on something like a forum manual or other softer boards, or it doesnt lock onto the box or rail as it would on a softer board, but it does a good job. But where it makes up for it is how it handles jumps. This thing has so much pop, and I cant tell you how many times it lets you power through landings also. It does a nice job on the other parks of the mountain too, freeriding and such.

I've reallly liked my darkstar, and the only reason i may be getting a diff board in the near future is to just get a shorter board. Which may or may not just be another Darkstar lol

To some it up, its good on rails, but its NOT a jib stick. It has a ton of pop and exceptional on jumps


----------

